# found a great fare SAN-OGG July/August rt $297



## sml2181 (Nov 8, 2012)

rt on Delta operated by Alaska (found by Kayak)

Just thought some of you may be interested.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Delta doesn't fly SAN-OGG. Is this a connection through LAX?
Great price, especially in the summer.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 8, 2012)

sml2181 said:


> rt on Delta *operated by Alaska* (found by Kayak)


 
It's a codeshare

*Details for Flights*






 Alaska Airlines 819Depart San Diego (SAN) 6:55 *pm*, Sun, Jul 7
Arrive Kahului/Maui (OGG)


6:55PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9:37PM
Economy (K)from

$296.40 Select  DL 91691 Nonstop 5h 42m Operated by: 1 Alaska Airlines


----------



## BevL (Nov 8, 2012)

That's one way though, isn't it?


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

BevL said:


> That's one way though, isn't it?



I assumed it was round-trip because OP posted "rt on Delta operated by Alaska". I haven't checked on Kayak, but it does sound more like a one-way fare.

Also, I missed the info that it was on Alaska, not Delta. Thanks for pointing that out Rent_Share. I wonder if the fare is available on Alaska's site?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 8, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> I assumed it was round-trip because OP posted "rt on Delta operated by Alaska". I haven't checked on Kayak, but it does sound more like a one-way fare.
> 
> Also, I missed the info that it was on Alaska, not Delta. Thanks for pointing that out Rent_Share. I wonder if the fare is available on Alaska's site?


 
$296 + fees was the R/T fare - Seemed to be limited to this flight and it's return which was a redeye


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 9, 2012)

*RT indeed codeshare Alaska*

Copied from the Delta website: 


Avoid direct ticketing charges and online booking fees. Prices shown include all taxes and carrier-imposed fees.

You selected these flights:
OUTBOUND Sat 20 Jul 2013 |6:55pmSAN to 9:37pm OGG | Nonstop |DL 9169 1 	
Show Details
6:55pm
SAN
9:37pm
OGG
Nonstop5 hr 42 min
DL 9169 1
Economy (K)
View Seats
Operated by:
1Alaska Airlines
RETURN Thu 08 Aug 2013 |1:45pmOGG to 10:00pm SAN | Nonstop |DL 7563 1 	
Show Details
1:45pm
OGG
10:00pm
SAN
Nonstop5 hr 15 min
DL 7563 1
Economy (K)
View Seats
Operated by:
1Alaska Airlines

In-flight services and amenities may vary and are subject to change.
All prices are (USD) unless otherwise noted. 

If your itinerary qualifies for trip insurance, you will be able to add it before you purchase your ticket.

Price per passenger:	$274.80 (USD)
Taxes/Fees:	 $21.60 (USD)
Subtotal per passenger:	 $296.40 (USD)

The subtotal is because I was looing for more than 1 seat. Tried various dates and many come up with this fare.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 9, 2012)

What i meant to say was other times of day were higher


----------



## klpca (Nov 11, 2012)

That is a great fare for the summer.


----------

